
Show HN: Stages – A tiny library for easier staged/pipelined CompletableFutures - Randgalt
https://github.com/soabase/soabase-stages
======
Randgalt
author here - I'd appreciate feedback on this. Is it useful? I think it is but
wonder what others think. If there's interest I can push this to Maven
Central.

